# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Unethical Exotic Animal Smuggling

## Namio

Hundreds of smuggled reptiles destined for exotic pet trade in U.S. die after being crammed into plastic tubs for five days | Mail Online

Purchasing of wild-caught animals should be discouraged due to unethical practices.

----------

